# Got a F.U. tip?



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

Pax said the seat heater sucks. Well my car doesn't have a seat heater so I don't know what's going on...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

the saying 'it's the thought that counts' does not apply here.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

5231XDMA said:


> Pax said the seat heater sucks. Well my car doesn't have a seat heater so I don't know what's going on...


Let's look on the bright side, at least it's not .01.

.02 cent tip is the new 2 star &#128515;&#128077;


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Another On the bright side 
you made$20 in under 1/2 hour 
and hopefully didnt get a 2*


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

He literally gave you his two cents!










I'm sorry you got burned on the tip. But you have to admit, that's pretty funny.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Seats not properly heated in the winter time? Come on man, you should provide better for your pax.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

5231XDMA said:


> Pax said the seat heater sucks. Well my car doesn't have a seat heater so I don't know what's going on...


Pax probably got a refund & is only out of .02.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I think once you go seat warmers you never go back. I dont know about you guys but i always have mine on.

But to complain about it is a bit much. Spoiled 🤔


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I think once you go seat warmers you never go back. I dont know about you guys but i always have mine on.
> 
> But to complain about it is a bit much. Spoiled &#129300;


It doesnt get cold enough here. Pax would get sweaty asses here &#129397;


----------



## Angry Uber (Dec 4, 2019)

5231XDMA said:


> Pax said the seat heater sucks. Well my car doesn't have a seat heater so I don't know what's going on...


*Damn... Shit... Oh, That is Wack!*


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> It doesnt get cold enough here. Pax would get sweaty asses here &#129397;


I put the seat warmers on even when it's hot, along with the AC. I love the way the heat feels especially when it touches my skin directly.

I dont know about sweaty asses lol. Sounds disgusting and especially now that I've learned it's not uncommon for pax to have streaks &#129318;‍♀


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

5231XDMA said:


> Pax said the seat heater sucks. Well my car doesn't have a seat heater so I don't know what's going on...


SET HIM ON FIRE !

SPREAD THE " WARMTH" !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I think once you go seat warmers you never go back. I dont know about you guys but i always have mine on.


Never use them.... I'm not in to sweaty ass cracks.


Mkang14 said:


> I put the seat warmers on even when it's hot, along with the AC. I love the way the heat feels especially when it touches my skin directly.


WTF? You driving naked? :errwhat:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Never use them.... I'm not in to sweaty ass cracks.
> 
> WTF? You driving naked? :errwhat:


I don't sweat much and trust me if I felt my ass was getting sweaty I would turn it off.

Noooo. But I'll lift up the back of my shirt or my dress/skirt from under me. It sounds bad but it's not. From someone looking into my car they cant really see too much skin or know that its directly touching the seat.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I don't sweat much and trust me if I felt my ass was getting sweaty I would turn it off.


Trust me, if your ass was getting sweaty, it would turn me off! :x3:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I don't sweat much and trust me if I felt my ass was getting sweaty I would turn it off.
> 
> Noooo. But I'll lift up the back of my shirt or my dress/skirt from under me. It sounds bad but it's not. From someone looking into my car they cant really see too much skin or know that its directly touching the seat.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

@tohunt4me I spoke about this before. I will literally leave the heater right next to my legs at work. I got burned a few times lol.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I don't sweat much and trust me if I felt my ass was getting sweaty I would turn it off.
> 
> Noooo. But I'll lift up the back of my shirt or my dress/skirt from under me. It sounds bad but it's not. From someone looking into my car they cant really see too much skin or know that its directly touching the seat.


That does sound good now that you mention it. Like a massage.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> That does sound good now that you mention it. Like a massage.


Only time i use my seat heater when its not freezing is driving late night in the city.

I find the heat over my kidneys buys me an extra 15 minutes to find a bathroom.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i got a penny tip before. according to uber the min allowed to tip is a dollar. i bet mine was really 10 bucks and some how uber took the tip from me


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Let's look on the bright side, at least it's not .01.
> 
> .02 cent tip is the new 2 star &#128515;&#128077;


On the even brighter side. That ride got them 3 points &#127942;.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Only time i use my seat heater when its not freezing is driving late night in the city.
> 
> I find the heat over my kidneys buys me an extra 15 minutes to find a bathroom.


I like the seat heat when I have to open up the windows in freezing conditions to get rid of the stench of alcohol and weed from previous pax.



kingcorey321 said:


> i got a penny tip before. according to uber the min allowed to tip is a dollar. i bet mine was really 10 bucks and some how uber took the tip from me


I think the offered tip options are $1, $3 and $5 but they can choose a custom amount instead.


----------

